# Buying a cheap car or small cheap van



## Callumnelson (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy a cheap used car or small van in the North of Italy to travel around the country and rock climb. Does anybody know how much the going rate is for a cheap used car or van and how easy it is to acquire?

Kind regards

Callum


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Well it will probably cost you a few hundred euro just to buy it when you add up tax and stamps. There is some detail here in this ACI link (in English), I'm guessing you are resident.


----------



## Callumnelson (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm not a resident of Italy. I'm flying into Venice on the 4th and want to buy a car/van or even a moped I guess to travel around Italy/Slovenia for 3 months. 

Is this possible? I'm a uk citizen


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Not possible if not resident as far as I know, sorry.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Something going wrong here as post appeared twice...


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Callumnelson said:


> I'm not a resident of Italy. I'm flying into Venice on the 4th and want to buy a car/van or even a moped I guess to travel around Italy/Slovenia for 3 months.
> 
> Is this possible? I'm a uk citizen


if you are not a resident you cant buy a car legaly or drive it even if you are a resident there is no such thing as a cheap car you have to pay at least 300 euros just to tranfer it to your name and that is just the start


----------



## Callumnelson (Sep 17, 2016)

Really? I've heard I can apply for a resident card as a eu citizen. Just need to be staying in Italy for a long period. It should be ok? 

300 euro just to transfer? Wow. I thought it was only about 100 euro no? How about buying a moped?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would look up applying for residency in Italy, it's not quite so straightforward. Never bought or sold a moped there, but they may have something on the site I give the link to about the procedure and cost. I'm pretty sure I read or heard that up to 50cc is very different. Legally you can (as an EU citizen) stay in Italy for 3 months without residency.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

The transfer fee and stamp duty will not be the only issue, as insuring your vehicle will cost you at least € 800.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

GeordieBorn said:


> I would look up applying for residency in Italy, it's not quite so straightforward. Never bought or sold a moped there, but they may have something on the site I give the link to about the procedure and cost. I'm pretty sure I read or heard that up to 50cc is very different. Legally you can (as an EU citizen) stay in Italy for 3 months without residency.


 your best bet is to look into hiring some thing that way you miss all the paper work , as long as you have a driving licence 
bobs your uncle


----------

